# De aquellos a estos tiempos...



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

La polvora como tal ya fue inventada, y que sean similares tampoco no es nada nuevo, es algo que se sabe desde el siglo pasado, que la linea que comienza con el TDA2006 y que continuara con el TDA2030 tienen un esquema circuital compatible, cambiaran valores en función de la ganancia que se quiera obtener.

Antes de pregutar algo tan obvio es mucho mejor bajarse las hojas de datos y hacer las comparaciones correspondientes, si muchos lo hicieron cuando estos dispositivos se lanzaron al mercado all por los 80's que les impiede a ustedes hacer la misma comparativa?


Por otro lado los esquemas de ese sitio no son recomendables para nada, porque prentenden hacer funcionar estos dispositivos con media onda, lo cual es un gran error

Lo mejor es fijarse en el esquema de aplciación del fabricante que para eso publica sus ojas de datos, para fijarse alli y no en otro lado.


Realmente es inexplicable, hoy se tiene información a un click pero es más fácil preguntar que investigar, cuando no existia internet habia que ir a los manuales y sacar fotocopias, hoy es más fácil y no son    capaces de aprovechar esas posibilidades, lo que demuestra que aquellas generaciones eran más capaces y mejor preparadas que estas, es decir tenian incentivos propios , ahora no se quire leer todo es ley del mínimo esfuerzo  y sin esfuerzo no se llega ni a la esquina al menos en electrónica no


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 7, 2011)

te acordas , panda!?!?!!
habia que MENDIGAR por una hoja de datos porque los manuales eran CARISIMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
... al menos en algunos lugares te vendian la fotocopia de la hoja tecnica... siempre y cuando lo compraras.....
Estos niños no saben lo que tienen.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2011)

Y además te miraban torcido


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Si que me acuerdo, y aparte de mirarte tocido como dice Due, po lo general te decia que era para uso interno exclusivo..........

Lo peor era que no solo eran caros, eran bastante dificil de conseguir.

Habia una casa, siempre traia componentes nuevos, y acompañaba con la información correspondiente, asi que los chicos que sabian que siempre estaba en la cresta de la ola, me decian, "mira lo que llego!!", al principio esta casaba prestaba los manuales, dejando el documento, para sacar las copias que quisiera, cerquita habia una galeria donde habia un centro de copiado, y la cama no era plana, ideal para los libros, evitaba que se rompieran y salia mejor que en las camas planas.

Lo curiosos era que las fotocopias quedaban mejor que el original, asi que todos haciamos copias alli, hasta que uno picaro egoista, se quedo con un manual RF de Motorola y ya no prestaron más nada, fijense que solian prestarme estos manuales los viernes y tenia que devolverlos el lunes, asi que tranqui me fijaba que queria sacar y aprovechaba, tenian de todo!! el linear de motorola de la RCA, de national, SGS, siemens, JRC, Sanyo, Hitachi, nec, habia para hacer dulce y de apoquito uno formaba su propia biblioteca de información. Cuando paso este incicente, conscientes que por un solo tipo el resto nos perjudicabamos, compraron una fotocopiadora y te las hacian ellos

Por eso hoy no entiendo, como es posible que teniendo toneladas de información al alcance de las manos no se les mueva un pelo para decir voy a buscar.....

Creo que aquellas generaciones, con la actitud diferente que tenia habrian echo un mejor uso, habrian exprimido la red diria yo.....

Yo les pregunto, por leer alguna vez tuvieron algún problema? no leen no buscan, no hacen nada....


----------



## Tavo (Oct 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Por eso hoy no entiendo, como es posible que teniendo toneladas de información al alcance de las manos no se les mueva un pelo para decir voy a buscar.....


Pero vos pensá que no toda la gente que entra al foro es porque ama la electrónica como vos, y esa gente lo único que busca es armar su amplificador integrado y que salga andando a la primera. Y por supuesto, después esa personita le muestra la plaquetita a sus amigos y se hace el fachero................  Bueno, son cosas aparte.

Pero a lo que voy, es que, por lo menos a mi, no tengo tanto interés en saber "que hay" dentro de un TDA2006, pero sí me importa saber "que va" afuera en la placa y para que sirve cada componente...

Bah, resumiendo: Creo que hay personas que realmente se dedican a esto, y otras que solo arman y no les interesa nada más... y no me parece mal del todo, que se yo, pienso que es como el tipo que lleva al mecánico su auto porque se le rompió, y no pretende saber para que cuernos sirve un cojinete o un alternador, y por supuesto ni sabe lo que es un pistón, o a lo sumo tendrá una vaga idea; pero no le hables de "árbol de levas" porque te mira con cara de marciano...

Que se yo... *Hay gente que sólo les interesa el resultado final, y hay gente que también les interesa "el procedimiento" para llegar a eso.*

Pienso en estos vagos que preparan los monitos estos, las 110cc, que le ponen escape, corte electrónico, LEDs por todos lados al estilo "nave espacial"... Pienso si les pregunto cuáles son las 4 etapas de un motor 4 tiempos... calculo que ni deben saber cuándo hace la ignición, compresión, explosión y escape, y en que momento abren y cierran las válvulas... 



pandacba dijo:


> Creo que aquellas generaciones, con la actitud diferente que tenia habrian echo un mejor uso, habrian exprimido la red diria yo.....


No creas que es tan así...
Yo imagino (tengo 20 años) que en los tiempos de ustedes, ver un amplificador integrado (chip) TDA2002 era toda una ciencia, un avance tecnológico terrible... y hoy en día ya dejó de existir el TDA2002 por lo antiguo y obsoleto que es en cuanto a prestaciones...

Si ustedes hubiesen tenido internet en aquellos años y con sus edades, hubiesen hecho lo mismo que la gente hace hoy: Hubiesen considerado el servicio como algo "normal" y de lo más común, como es hoy en día... (me refiero a Internet).

Ya no existen más los Cyber Cafés......... ¿Por que? Porque hoy en día NO HAY casa donde no haya una computadora conectada a internet...

Es todo un tema, y me gustaría "discutirlo" más ampliamente... 

Saludos gente..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 8, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Pero vos pensá que no toda la gente que entra al foro es porque ama la electrónica como vos, y esa gente lo único que busca es armar su amplificador integrado y que salga andando a la primera. Y por supuesto, después esa personita le muestra la plaquetita a sus amigos y se hace el fachero................  Bueno, son cosas aparte.
> 
> Pero a lo que voy, es que, por lo menos a mi, no tengo tanto interés en saber "que hay" dentro de un TDA2006, pero sí me importa saber "que va" afuera en la placa y para que sirve cada componente...
> 
> ...


Tavo:
Vos no entendés lo que sucede .
Los que participamos en el foro y sabemos algo de electrónica ...por que la hemos estudiado o por que la hemos practicado en mayor o menor medida, hemos aprendido que las cosas no son como vos las planteás, por el simple motivo que no podés hacer electrónica si al menos no conocés las bases. A mí me importa tres reverendos rábanos que alguien solo quiera entrar para hacerse su amplificador y facherearle a sus amigos: si quiere hacerlo - en lo que a mi concierne - va a tener que estudiar para entender lo que está haciendo y poder mantenerlo/repararlo/mejorarlo. Cualquier intento de ceder en esto, automáticamente se transforma en una parva de armadores de cosas que usan el foro para que atienda sus necesidades bajo la muletilla "los foros son para compartir"...pero ellos solo chupan y no comparten nada por que no saben un pomo, y con esto le quitan prioridad a otras personas que tienen un verdadero interés en aprender, enseñar y progresar.
Tu ejemplo del auto no es válido, por que en ese caso es el mecánico el que arma/repara y el otro pone la tutuca por el servicio y  no le importa como se arma o repara *ni tiene intenciones de hacerlo.
*


Tavo dijo:


> Si ustedes hubiesen tenido internet en aquellos años y con sus edades, hubiesen hecho lo mismo que la gente hace hoy: Hubiesen considerado el servicio como algo "normal" y de lo más común, como es hoy en día... (me refiero a Internet).
> 
> Ya no existen más los Cyber Cafés......... ¿Por que? Porque hoy en día NO HAY casa donde no haya una computadora conectada a internet...


No te equivoqués!!!
En mi época había teléfonos y televisión, pero las llamadas fuera de la provincia valían fortunas y por la televisión no había un pomo que ver que tuviera valor. Nosotros estudiábamos electrónica con los pocos libros que se conseguían en esa época, y debíamos poner los tejos unos sobre otros - lo que costaba bastente esfuerzo a nuestros padres y a nosotros - para conseguir un montón de papeles que reflejaban el conocimiento que buscábamos. En nuestra época, nunca se nos hubiera ocurrido (ok..no a todos) ir a un lugar lleno de desconocidos a que nos enseñaran de onda todo lo que nos hacía falta...por que nos iban a cobrar, mucho o poco, pero cobraban. Tampoco hubiéramos ido a un lugar lleno de desconocidos a decir "me dieron un práctico y no tengo idea de como se hace. Este es el enunciado y ustedes me lo tienen que hacer"  ....por que nos hubieran mandado de cu... y con toda la razón. Su hubieramos tenido internet, no hubiéramos gastado tanto en copias y libros y en tiempo esperando que lleguen, pero tampoco nos hubiéramos escondido detrás de un nick para que los otros nos consiguieran el título.

Es un problema de "mentalidad" y no de "servicios disponibles"...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 8, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Es todo un tema, y me gustaría "discutirlo" más ampliamente...


Adelante entonces, tema separado 

Coincido en general con lo que dice EZ.
El problema no pasa por las ganas de aprender (bueno, no todo el problema pasa por ahí) sino por el cambio de actitud. Internet no ayuda ni un poquito en ese aspecto.

En la red hay toneladas de *información*, cosa que no equivale para nada a *conocimiento* (ahora defino de qué hablo). Con la información que se obtiene, otrora escasa y cara, se debe hacer una elaboración (acá entra la neurona de cada uno) y llegar al conocimiento.
Uno *no sabe* de algo por tener información, sino por tener conocimiento. 

Quien no está dispuesto o capacitado para procesar la información, no llega a conocer el tema. Con la mejor de las voluntades podrá sentarse a estudiar un esquema, pero no va a entender ni las primeras dos líneas a menos que sepa aunque sea algo de electromagnetismo (Teoría de Circuitos sería aún mejor). Para saber de electromagnetismo necesita saber la física que va antes que eso, toda la parte de mecánica. Para saber de esa física le hace falta saber de matemática (y no hablo de aplicar la regla de 3 solamente). He ahí el enorme problema: "A mí no me interesa todo eso, yo quiero saber cómo funciona esto, sin matemática ni nada de esas porquerías". Estamos al horno.

El tener info disponible es lo que bloquea a más de tres en el proceso de adquirir conocimiento y es peor en estos campos donde lo que se mide es imposible de percibir con los sentidos, pero el resultado final sí se puede (casi siempre). Más confuso todavía.

Resulta hoy que como hay mucha información dando vueltas, todo debería reducirse a tomarla y... listo, ¿no?. Ya es ingeniero cualquiera que haya visto la información.

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 9, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que aquellas generaciones, con la actitud diferente que tenia habrian echo un mejor uso, habrian exprimido la red diria yo...


Tampoco hay que descartar la posibilidad de que, si tu mismo hubieses nacido en esta "generación", tal vez, tampoco "se te moviera el pelo" por ir a buscar. 

Por lo tanto, de acuerdo:


Tavo dijo:


> Si ustedes hubiesen tenido internet en aquellos años y con sus edades, hubiesen hecho lo mismo que la gente hace hoy: Hubiesen considerado el servicio como algo "normal" y de lo más común, como es hoy en día... (me refiero a Internet).




Llegando a la conclusión de que: hoy día es mas fácil ser vago si se quiere; de la misma manera, también se puede estudiar y aprender mas cómodo si se quiere. Y todo esto gracias al internet, es un arma de doble filo.


----------



## Tavo (Oct 9, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Tampoco hay que descartar la posibilidad de que, *si tu mismo hubieses nacido en esta "generación", tal vez, tampoco "se te moviera el pelo" por ir a buscar.*


+1 

Esto quiero que consideren Hugo, Antonio, Eduardo y Cacho. 

Es lo que quise decir, pero no encontraba palabras para hacerlo. Quizá ustedes se remontan a aquellos años donde no había nada, y lo que había valía oro; pero vean "la cosa" desde otra perspectiva: Si ustedes tuvieran entre 20 y 25 años, apuesto que no hubieran salido a los cybers como locos de atar a buscar algo tan simple y normal como un datasheet; o unas clases de electrónica on-line...

Estoy tratando de inventar una situación similar con otra cosa, para que lo entiendan, pero no se me ocurre nada por el momento. 

Saludos.
Los sigo leyendo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Es lo que quise decir, pero no encontraba palabras para hacerlo. Quizá ustedes se remontan a aquellos años donde no había nada, y lo que había valía oro; pero vean "la cosa" desde otra perspectiva: Si ustedes tuvieran entre 20 y 25 años, apuesto que no hubieran salido a los cybers como locos de atar *a buscar algo tan simple y normal como un datasheet; o unas clases de electrónica on-line*...


Yo no puedo hablar por otros, pero en cuanto a mí, no sé cuando pensás que fué la ultima investigación web que hice (lo vivo haciendo, aunque mas para software que para electrónica) , pero para que tengas un ejemplo, la ecualización y diseño del subwoofer y la corrección de los satélites me insumiero varios mese de búsqueda para encontrar las referencias adecuadas....y eso que no hay muchas. En mi casa tengo como cien hojas impresas que se refieren a este tema y muchos otros temas que son colaterales, pero no menos importantes. Y ahora viene lo que dice Cacho: esa información está ahora disponible (en mi época era casi imposible de conseguir sin poner una suma importante en plata y tiempo), pero me ha tomado un par de años analizarla, entenderla, profundizarla, medirla y finalmente implementarla...y volver a analizarla y medirla.
No hay referencias de este tipo de diseños completos en la web excepto en el sitio de Don Linkwitz, así que nadie me iba a decir como hacerlo...y en San Juan...ni noticias de esto, así que me la tuve que bancar solito....pero lo hice por dos motivos: *ME GUSTA* y *QUIERO APRENDER*...y lo pude hacer por que tengo acceso a Internet en casa y toda la web para buscar cosas.
Esto último es lo que no vemos ahora y que te indicaba en el mensaje anterior, y que Cacho remarcaba tan claramente: No se busca aprender! Lo único que importa es zafar del problema lo más rápido posible, y si es factible...*sin perder tiempo analizando NADA* , por que siempre hay cosas mas importantes que hacer, como estar chateando estupideces por el MSN y escribiendo pal pomo...por que así, ni siquiera se gasta tiempo en escribir .
Esto no te lo digo por que me parezca, te lo digo por que lo veo en mis alumnos de trabajo final TODO EL TIEMPO, y a más de uno le he hecho rehacer el 70% o más del trabajo por que ni siquiera se preocuparon en analizar el diseño: solo copiaron algo parecido de la web (que está llena de estupideces también) y lo pegaron cambiándole un par de líneas....pero, sin análisis, el parecido era ficticio y la técnica que había usado el autor original era poco menos que un desastre ni siquiera apto para el "nivel inicial" de electrónica. Por supuesto que estos vagos no van a recibir el título si no les doy el OK, así que se demoran el doble del tiempo pero terminan aprendiendo algo..a las piñas, pero aprendiendo.

Me entendés cuando te digo que es un problema de mentalidad y no de recursos????


----------



## Cacho (Oct 9, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Esto quiero que consideren Hugo, Antonio, Eduardo y Cacho.
> 
> ...Si ustedes tuvieran entre 20 y 25 años, apuesto que no hubieran salido a los cybers como locos de atar a buscar algo tan simple y normal como un datasheet; o unas clases de electrónica on-line...


A ver... Tengo 33, una Commodore64 a los 10 en la que jugué a cuanta pavada había y aprendí a programar en basic. PC desde los 13, discos de 5¼, 3½ después, de doble y alta densidad, los discos ZIP, finalmente los CD y los pendrives, DOS, Word5, PW, WordPerfect y el Prince Of Persia en una Hércules con monitor de fósforo ámbar. Discos ESDI, EIDE, IDE, ATA, SATA, ISA de 8 y 16bits, PCI, XT, 286, 386, 486, Pentium, 5x86, 6x86, Athlon, PII, III, IV, V, Phenom, Win3.0, 3.1, 3.11, 95, el Plus!, 97 (95 SP2 o 3, no me acuerdo), 98, 2000, Millenium (nunca lo instalé en mi máquina), XP, breve paso por el Vista, XP de nuevo... Y me resisto todavía al Win7.

A internet tuve acceso desde hace bastante tiempo (más de 15 años, el mismo tiempo que vos), y antes a las descargas por FTP y BBS, en las épocas del chat por mIRC y pIRCh, con los modems de 14,4kbps.
No nací con todo este circo montado: Crecí con todo esto, si querés hablar de generaciones y de tiempos de exposición a la red.

Me atrevo a decir que casi (si no todos) los que estamos acá tenemos más tiempo usando internet que vos. Es más, en mi caso, cuando vos naciste yo estaba aprendiendo a usar una 286 y ya sabía programar mi Commodore grabando los programas en el Datassette (las disketteras eran demasiado caras en esa época).
¿No será que esto no tiene nada que ver con lo que tratamos?

La cosa no pasa por aquello a lo que tuviste acceso, no pasa tampoco por edades, ni por ningún otro lugar que no sea la mentalidad imperante. Sentarse cómodo a que alguien lo haga y lo publique para poder copiarlo no es una posición válida para reclamar, declamar, pontificar o sentar una posición.
El simulador que hace que el ignorante pueda, fue programado por uno que se peló las pestañas estudiando TODO lo que el programa hace, fue programado por alguien que se peló las pestañas estudiando programación y la lista sigue, todo para que el cómodo que sabe poco y nada pueda simular sin problemas su ignorancia.

Ahora, cuando el cómodo ignorante se encuentra con un imprevisto o las cosas no son como pensaba, ¿qué se hace? ¿Estudiar para aprender dónde está el error? No, eso sería demasiado, la posición es preguntarle a alguien que sepa para que resuelva eso.

Y llegamos al punto de siempre: El valor del conocimiento.
"Si el conocimiento vale y yo no sé absolutamente nada, entonces lo mío no vale nada. Si el conocimiento no valiera nada y yo no sé nada, no importa: Lo mío vale lo mismo que lo de cualquiera, o sea, nada."

Estamos en medio de la sociedad de la información y esa palabra es justo la que define todo esto: Información, *no conocimiento*.
El punto es que esa información sale de personas que tienen *conocimiento*, no de las que se sientan a acumular datos tan vírgenes como estériles. Estos últimos siempre llegan a un punto en que necesitan del conocimiento para aplicar su información, para usarla, sacarle algún provecho. Ahí es donde el esfuerzo de aprender causa el rechazo y con los pies arriba del sillón se recurre a quien sepa cómo hacerlo.
Como ya habíamos dicho que el conocimiento no valía nada (bueno, nos habíamos autoconvencido), entonces su ayuda deberá ser gratuita y rápida, ¿no?.

Hay cosas terriblemente mal entendidas. El concepto de _social _y de _socialización_ está entre esas.
Socializar el conocimiento está buenísimo, así todo el mundo puede tener ese conocimiento del que tanto se habla. Pero el conocimiento no se puede transmitir, sólo se puede hacer eso con la información que el receptor deberá procesar para convertirla en conocimiento e incorporarla.

Eso de social o socializar no implica de ninguna manera que alguien trabaje para que yo alcance mi objetivo, al menos no que lo haga gratis: Eso es un plus nada más. No es que alguien tenga ganas de enseñar, sino que uno tenga ganas de aprender y genere en otra persona al maestro.
Es el alumno el que tiene que buscar y muchas veces hasta generar al maestro y no al revés. Es quien aprende el que debe poner de su parte más en la ecuación porque al revés no funciona.

E importa un belín si te criaste con internet, si tuviste un Playmobil de chiquito o si jugaste con un trompo o los Mis Ladrillos. Si no estás interesado en aprender, no hay quien te enseñe.
Supongo que de acá a un par de posts voy a decir "paradigma", "iluminismo" y "educación formal", entre otras más, pero no quiero anticiparme.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 9, 2011)

Estimados :
coincido en gran mayoria con Uds . que vagancia hay hoy en dia! Sin embargo no esta todo perdido y creo que el porcentaje de curiosos e intelectualmente activos es mas o menos el mismo que antes.

Me adelanto a Cacho y creo que hay nuevos "paradigmas" de aprendizaje mas o menos validos que los nuestros. No es mi tema ....pero cuando veo a mi hijo "estudiar" con el MSN, el Facebook y el Tweeter juntos , me dan ganas de matarlo ... y sin embargo ..LE VA RE BIEN!

Detesto , si , como ha caido la calidad educativa , que en la Facu haya que hacerles terminar el secundario  ... y que recien en un posgrado seas profesional en serio .
Siempre me acuerdo de ese discurso de Bill que anda dando vueltas que entre otras cosas dice:
"Al mundo le importa un pito tu autoestima"... nada mas cierto.

Una cosa es cierta: NO QUISIERA SER ALUMNO DE ZAVALLA


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ........Una cosa es cierta: NO QUISIERA SER ALUMNO DE ZAVALLA




Existen cosas mucho mas terribles, podrías haber sido alumno mío. Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


Cuando yo comencé mis estudios no existían (A mi disposición): Computadoras ni calculadoras, así que todo se hacía con esfuerzo, sudor, lágrimas, papel, lápiz y regla de cálculo.

Por ejemplo para hacer algún TP sobre un tema había que recolectar información, cuando escribo "_*Recolectar*_" se debe entender tal cual.

La recolección significaba:
1) Ir a la Biblioteca Nacional, o la del Congreso la de la UBA estaba vacía, estas bibliotecas si bien no eran de la especialidad, recibían todo (O casi todo) lo que se editaba en el mundo y se podía encontrar mucha información, antes de que se robaran los libros.
2) Estar horas recorriendo los ficheros donde se encontraban tarjetas con los índices de los libros.
3) Hacer una lista con los números de identificación de los libros de posible interés (Y sus títulos)
5) Recurrir al Sr./Sra. Bibliotecario y pedirle el susodicho listado que a veces llegaba a 20 unidades.
6) Sentarse a esperar que encontraran los libros y los trajeran.
7) Sentarse otras varias horas buscando la información ya dentro de los libros.
8) Copiar a mano, la Fotocopiadora o no funcionaba, lo hacía mal, era de alto costo o estaba prohibida (CopyRight)
9) Volverse a casa, pasar en limpio los apuntes tomados, casi siempre de textos en Inglés y con esto hacer el TP.

En caso de faltar algo, había que volver a hacer el procedimiento.

Mirando esto a lo lejos y hace tiempo deduzco que había que tener vocación para esto. 

Actualmente se escribe en Google u otros buscadores mas profesionales lo que se desea y en algunas decenas de milisegundos aparecen miles (Incluso millones de referencias) con la posibilidad de traducción en línea.
Así y todo hay quienes ni siquiera emplean el Buscador del Foro.

*FIN​*
Si continúo con este tema puede ser que termine enojándome. :enfadado: y me tendría que auto-moderar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me adelanto a Cacho y creo que hay nuevos "paradigmas" de aprendizaje mas o menos validos que los nuestros. No es mi tema ....pero cuando veo a mi hijo "estudiar" con el MSN, el Facebook y el Tweeter juntos , me dan ganas de matarlo ... y sin embargo ..LE VA RE BIEN!



Y eso está MUY BIEN! Por que es 100% cierto que hay nuevos paradigmas y "formas" de estudio que utilizan las TICs y llegan a gran cantidad de chicos. Cuando nosotros queríamos conversar o consultar con un compañero, no había otra que estar con el en la facu o en el kiosco  y preguntarle ahí, de frente...o en su defecto llamarlo a la casa y esperar que estuviera. Ahora las TICs te ponen en contacto directo con el otro, y no solo con uno sino con muchos y se puede hacer una construcción colectiva del conocimiento intercambiando "frases" y "cosas" tal como hacíamos nosotros hablando.

La pregunta que surge es: cuantos de los que están on-line verdaderamente construyen conocimiento y cuantos se lo "chorean" sin entender un pomo????



AntonioAA dijo:


> Detesto , si , como ha caido la calidad educativa , que en la Facu haya que hacerles terminar el secundario  ... *y que recien en un posgrado seas profesional en serio* .


Ni siquiera ahí  



AntonioAA dijo:


> Una cosa es cierta: NO QUISIERA SER ALUMNO DE ZAVALLA


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 9, 2011)

Igual no es culpa de la gente, es por la facilidad en que se llega debido al entorno. Es como en todo lugar, si les das de comer en la boca, ya no buscarán la comida (Tengo 18 y muchas veces me recrimino el hecho de tentarme con preguntar y no investigar)

Tavo 


> Pienso si les pregunto cuáles son las 4 etapas de un motor 4 tiempos... calculo que ni deben saber cuándo hace la *ignición*, compresión, explosión y escape, y en que momento abren y cierran las válvulas...


Será admisión?


----------



## Tavo (Oct 9, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Igual no es culpa de la gente, es por la facilidad en que se llega debido al entorno. Es como en todo lugar, si les das de comer en la boca, ya no buscarán la comida (Tengo 18 y muchas veces me recrimino el hecho de tentarme con preguntar y no investigar)
> 
> Tavo
> 
> Será admisión?


         

Estás en lo cierto, era ADMISIÓN. Estaba apurado escribiendo, me estaba yendo, y no leí mi propio mensaje antes de enviarlo. Perdón.

ADMISIÓN, COMPRESIÓN, ignición-EXPLOSIÓN, y ESCAPE.

Si no estoy errado, tengo entendido que ignición es el momento en el que la mezcla combustible/oxígeno se inflama con la chispa de la bujía, y le sigue la explosión.

Disculpas por los errores.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 9, 2011)

No te recriminaba, solo ponía en uso lo que aprendí en el colegio 
Luego de la ignición aparece la Expansión que es donde aparece el verdadero trabajo útil, explosión e ignición de la mezcla son lo mismo (igualmente hay una pequeña explosión residual durante la expansión o sea que sigue explotando luego de empezar a bajar el pistón)


----------



## el indio (Oct 9, 2011)

Tema muy parecido tratado con mis hijos, ejemplos tipicos de la cultura de safemos, de todas formas la culpa la tenemos nosotros, en este caso no directamente yo porque de electronica no soy una lumbrera, pero gente como la que menciona zavalla y el resto, gente que se ocupo de saber y no digo que todos pero en mayor o menor medida les dimos a los mas jovenes el pescado en lugar de enseñarles a pescar, si no se hubiera hecho, hoy estarian investigando y pelandose la frente para entender los como y porque de cada cosa y en lugar de estar safando de un presente estarian seguros en el y labrando un mañana mejor.
Humilde opinion de padre de 51 años tratando de criar aunque sea tuertos en una sociedad de ciegos


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 10, 2011)

Muy bueno lo suyo , indio ( yo , 55 y en la misma )....

*** 
{begin Off-topic
Respecto a los 4 tiempos , chicos... la explosión , si bien da el nombre a los motores NO es tal ... es una combustion rapida ! Contra lo que se cree , las naftas de mayor octanaje son las que queman MAS LENTO . La IGNICION es la chispa que enciende ... la "explosion" es cuando el piston baja produciendo el trabajo. En el 2 tiempos sucede todas las vueltas.. en el 4 , cada 2 . 
***  END OFF-TOPIC }

Don Fogonazo: Ud acredita algun añito mas que yo... la regla de calculo la use unos meses nomas porque salio la calculadora ( '74 ) ...eso si era un experto en sacar raices cuadradas por iteración!!
( no eran cientificas ) 
...y en primer año de la Facu... explotaron las fotocopiadoras "accesibles" , lo cual permitia rajarse de alguna clase ...ya que la compañerita Raquel anotaba hasta las expresiones de la cara del profe.
Lo malo que tenia letra grande!!!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 12, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Tampoco hay que descartar la posibilidad de que, si tu mismo hubieses nacido en esta "generación", tal vez, tampoco "se te moviera el pelo" por ir a buscar.
> 
> Por lo tanto, de acuerdo:
> 
> ...



Todo depende de como te crien y como te induscan, tengo 5 hijos 3 varones  y 2 mujeres.
Ellos heredaron los genes de la familia, en relación a muchas cosas, y con más posibilidades.
Eran ávidos de información, pero no querian leer demasiado, al principio yo le constestaba todas las preguntas hasta que me di cuenta que hora que soltaran amarras o por lo menos intentara investigar por su cuenta.
Afortunadamente siempre tuve muy buen dialogo con ellos, y entonces les decia donde encontrar la respuestas a su preguntas, en casa hay cantidad de libros y enciclopedias, al principio no les gustaba demasiado.

Como entre las tantas cosas que le gustaba estaba la compuntación, eran pequeños cuando compre mi primer PC y obviamente su curiosidad y gran potencial hizo que pronto la dominaran, haciendo cosas como por ejemplo dibujar con un mouse como si lo hicierna con un lápiz, de echo lo hacian de la misma forma los 5 sin ninguna dificultad, cosa que muchos diseñadore gráficos no lo hacen, cuando mostre sus trabajos a renombrados diseñadores locales me decian que bueno! que puedan hacer eso, ya que la mayoria no hacia una linea con el mouse y ellos dibujaban lo que sea con el mouse de la misma forma que lo hacen con un lápiz, peo cada vez querian más, hasta que el más chico me pregunto como era que sabia tanto y le dije ves todos esos libros y  revistas técnicos, los he leido a todos y no solo una vez muchas veces, y el más chico empezo  a leer las revistas y descubrio que en ellas y en los libros habia informción que habia que tomarla leyendo, a partir de ese dia se devoraban todo lo que caia en sus manos......

De esa manera aprendieron a buscar en libros en internet, en una biblioteca, a tener una mirada más amplia en todas las cosas

El segundo de ellos tenia que hacer un trabajo en la escuela con animación y sonido y me pregunta que soft tenia para hacer eso, y cual me recomendaba, todos escepto el lo hicieron power point, de las varias herramientas que le mostre como yo no utilizo word sino wordperfect, vio que el presentations tenia cosas que el power point no tenia  y decidio hacerlo alli, no sabia como se usaba porque nunca lo habia utilzado pero se puso hizo unas cuantas pruebas y se sintio como pez en el agua, le puse a su disposicion el power point por si queria utilzarlo y solo lo utilzo para hacer comparativas lo cual lo decidio aún más a utilizar la otra herramienta, que entre las muchas posibiildades muy por encima que tenia era que para hacer la presntación no necesitaba de la herramienta con la que fue creado si no que era una aplciación autonoma, cuando llego su turno, coloco su CD y le preguntaron porque no aranacaba el power y dio una pequeña disertaciòn explicando porque no hacia falta, y hablo de la herramenta que utilizo y porque se decidio por ella, tras ejecutar la presentaciòn, que por el echo de tener una enorme capacidad tanto redactiva como de dibujo, se llevo las palmas en todoso los sentidos, por la calidad del trabajo, por ser imnovador y por la esplicaciòn que dio de como lo creo y las caracteristicas de las herramienta utilzada, dando una mini clase con las ventajas y diferneica que habia con el power.....

Su curiosidad al ver que ellos podian saciar su curiosidad aumento de manera exponencial, y simpre hablabamos sobre todos los temas y comentaban lo que obtenian.

Como yo programaba, tambièn entraron por esa variante, le compre libros acordes y puedo decirles que en breve ya lo habian exprimido e incorporado tal conocimiento y necesitaban más.

A mi padre me inculco el hábito por la lectura, y ver como el y sus hermanos asisitiendo a las bibliotecas habian incorporado  gran concocimiento, luego lo hice yo, y ahora mis hijos.


No se si entendieron, más alla que el entorno, busca lo fácil, ellos no cayeron en esa, y hacen como hacia yo 


Por lo tanto es muy probable que yo hubiera sido como soy a la hora de buscar información, ellos mismos se dan cuenta que la información que hay en internet es demasiado breve, por lo que por lo generla busan las fuentes y tratan de hubicarlso en libros o lugares que sean lo más completos posible.

Yo he escrito varias cosas, cuando vieron eso, se preguntaron si podrian hacer lo mismo y descubrieron que si y asi han ganado premios, en literatura, dibujo, ciencias etc...

Mi hija mayor, termiando su secundario le toco hacer una pasantia en la Coca Cola obvio que no se la perdio y le ayudaba a su madre en el trabajo, el mayor de los varones 5 días antes que termine su secundario entro a trabajar y ganar mucho dinero

y no penso ni en comprarse una moto, o las cosas de moda, yo en algun momento le dije que pensara que algùn dia formaria una familia y que hoy que no tiene compromisos seria bueno que pensara en adquirir una propiedad.

Al poco tiempo me entero que sucribio un plan en una conocida cooperativa de mi ciudad y suscribio un plan por una casa, siendo el socio más jóven de esa identidad en ese momento con sus 18 años

Pudiendo hacerlo ninguno salio a comprarse las cosas de moda que harian otros chicos, al contrario, pensaron a futuro y aprovechar hoy que son jóvenes 

Mi hija mayor cumplio 27 años hace poco y 21 el el más chico, todos solteros, con sus novios novias pero con las ideas bien clars de lo que quieren.

El pensamiento critico los hizo distintivo y se destacan de los demás en toos los aspectos, no e slo que buscan, pero me doy cuenta que si de niño se los induce adecuadamente, la sociedad no se los debora todo lo contrario, ellos son admirados por sus compañeros, por su forma de pensar y acutar en la vida, por los sociables que son, divertidos, pero por sobre todos muy ubicados.

Eso no significa que no hayan cometido sus errores, pero tuvieron la capaciad de darse cuena en que se equivocaron, retroceder y retomar el camnio y valorar de esa manera todos los consejos que les dio .

A su vez han sido fuente de inspiración a sus compañeros y amigos, y hoy capitalizan lo que la tecnologia brinda com mejor criterio que la mayoria de sus congeneres y por ello destacan en todo lo que hacen, siguen devorando información, aprendieron a leer a gran velocidad, y a retener el conocimiento, y por sobre todo tener una mente abierta  todo a no encasillarse.

No se quedan en el facilismo para nada investigan y toman lo mejor que cada cosa puede ofrecer, pero eso si no son parte de la masa.....


----------

